# Thanksgiving Pheasants



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

Went to highlandtown today after some pheasants. what a miserable hunt it was, windy/snow and cold but It was worth it. I talked to the game warden before heading into the field and he said they stocked 150 and I can belive it. Not more than 20 yards into the field I jumped the first rooster and shot it, then took about another 10 steps and jumped the second and killed it. It was a quick hunt and I'm glad, I was well underdressed!


----------



## TxTransplant (Apr 11, 2004)

Wow! Nice day for you! I went to Berlin and walked fields for 3 hours. I saw 1 bird kicked up and it went the wrong direction for me. Elbow to elbow hunters and still only 1 bird seen. Hunted 3 different places at Berlin. Sure was cold and windy out there! How were the crowds where you hunted?

Gene


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Went to Caeser Creek wildlife area. It didn't look that crowded in the field, but after we started, there was a guy crossing the filed 10 yards in front of our hunt line. Either he was not afraid of getting shot, or maybe he got a little too excited. We got it in the field really early, so it was not evident to us just how many were in the area.

We only saw two birds in the area where we started and did not shoot at either one. Same area on opening day had much birds. All fields in the general area had many birds on opening day. Not too many shots to be heard anywhere. Appearance that the release of birds was deficient.

We moved out about 9:00 am and got a chance to see the crowds... bunches and bunches of cars and shooters on top of shooters. Kind of nutty. Maybe a good thing that few, if any, birds were actually released.

But we did find an out of the way area with several (multiple) other large fields. It had no birds, but was safe to hunt and we must have walked 5 miles. It looked like a neat place to take out a few boxes of birds and have a private hunt.


----------



## LoweBoat (Apr 14, 2004)

That is exactly why I don't hunt public land anymore than I have too. Too many stupid people. The last time I did hunt public land, I almost got my head blown off by some fool not watching what he was doing. There is just too much private land around and available to hunt to take any chances.

LoweBoat


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

Highlandtown had a far amount of hunters but theres enough room where it isn't elbow to elbow.


----------

